# Weyermann Premium Pils



## dig (24/11/07)

Newly available from my trusty malt man, Disco Dave Cryer, Premium Pils is a little different from their regular and reliable pilsener malt. Made from the varieties Barke and Scarlett, if that means something to you, specs indicate a lower colour, lower protein, higher modification and higher extract. 'New World' pilsener malt if you like.

Had a munch going into the mill; very tasty. Light cracker biscuit flavour, very clean, soft sweetness. I'll see if I can pick the difference in the finished beer a few weeks from now.


----------



## SJW (24/11/07)

Yep, I have used this before and its a great product. Maybe a little undermodified though.

Steve


----------



## dig (12/12/07)

dig said:


> I'll see if I can pick the difference in the finished beer a few weeks from now.



Yum. Going through the filter as I type. I can't pick any difference in the colour, but the beer itself seems rounder, the malt has a soft sweetness to it and the whole things seems a little more fresh and vibrant. This beer type usually looks a little angry coming off the filter and needs a couple of days to rest in the bright tanks to overcome 'filter shock', but this one is as good and settled as I've yet seen.


----------



## tangent (12/12/07)

> higher modification and higher extract





> Maybe a little undermodified though.



:huh:


----------



## dig (12/12/07)

Yeah, I kind of scratched my head there too. Seems very much like a modern high performance malt that can handle single temp infusion mashing but still give a decent flavour. A bit spendy, but hey, you get that.


----------



## goatherder (12/12/07)

Maybe Steve was talking about the Weyermann Bo Pils product?


----------



## sluggerdog (12/12/07)

hmm? Any more info available here?


----------

